# Question for Ranger 900 folks.



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok I keep getting water in my belt when I'm washing the ranger. I thought it was from the location of the belt exhaust so I snorkeled it up a little bit higher up by the cab. Well I still got water in the belt!! Looking around, I noticed that the belt INTAKE where it joins right behind the middle of the seat, looks like it should have a hose clamp, but it doesn't. 

Did your Ranger have a clamp here from the factory, or are they all loose at this connection? It looks like there should be a clamp, and I bought one to put on cuz I'm about to snorkel it out. But was curious if they just forgot to put one on mine.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Nope mine didn't have one. That piece just slips down in there and it's not really water tight. I did put a hose clamp on mine when I snorkled it. Never got ANY water in my belt yet since I've had mine.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

J2! said:


> Nope mine didn't have one. That piece just slips down in there and it's not really water tight. I did put a hose clamp on mine when I snorkled it. Never got ANY water in my belt yet since I've had mine.


Ok we'll that's stupid... I was baffled how it was getting water in the belt just by washing.. But I'm pretty sure it was from this connection now.

I got all the supplies yesterday for the snorkel by going off your pictures J2. I'm gonna try to work up a "How To" for the forums.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

It really wasn't bad at all. My seat only sticks out at the top MAYBE a half an inch and that wasn't enough to bother me, just looking at it if you didn't know any better you wouldn't even know it wasn't suppose to be that way. I just couldn't bring myself to cut my bed, it would have hurt my feelings on a brand new bike.. LMAO If ya have any questions about it feel free to post them or message me.. I'll help all I can. I was gonna do a how-to but never really had the time..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking at your pics, it looks like the newer models have this extra brace behind the middle of the seat... Forcing the pipes to make the seat stick out even farther.. Does yours have this or is mine different?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Nope mine doesn't have that..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

J2! said:


> Nope mine doesn't have that..


Well... I had to work around it... Only tan belt exhaust and air intake up to the top, then just snaked the belt intake behind the middle of the seat.. Stealth like... I'll post pics and stuff later.. Should be fine for me. Don't plan on going shoulder deep... LOL


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

No mine doesn't have that piece either. There is also a duck bill that needs to be sealed up. I removed all that when I snorkeled mine.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

sloboy said:


> No mine doesn't have that piece either. There is also a duck bill that needs to be sealed up. I removed all that when I snorkeled mine.


Yeah, I still need to run new vent tubes, and seal up the duck bill. That Air box lid is a PITA to put back on after you pull it off.. LOL


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I ran my vent linse inside the channel on the cross bracing, if I was home I could get ya some pics. Took the fuel tank up to the roof and rear diff up to snorkels. You cant even see them.


----------

